# Another Bristol Zoo Positive



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Please excuse the naff pics but thought this would be of some interest here

This was a big picture on the front page












Followed up with this tiny article  












would of liked a bigger arcticle TBH but good news all the same


----------



## GM123 (Nov 23, 2010)

"a rare BREED of crocodile" ???


----------



## ecovivs (Mar 13, 2012)

firs in a decade also isnt true


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Either way, well done Bristol zoo.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

AJ76 said:


> Either way, well done Bristol zoo.


it's a good thing but i'm sure shaun at crocs of the world has had many more :lol2:


----------



## Woodworm (Aug 26, 2012)

ecovivs said:


> firs in a decade also isnt true


I think you have misread it, they are saying its the first *THEY* have breed in a decade.

I have visited a lot of zoos in my time and i can say hand on heart Bristol Zoo has always been in my top 3, they have taken criticism for getting rid of their 'Zoo' animals and concentrated solely on conservation and i feel they have done the right thing. any babies born their is great news. It doesnt matter how many they have its still for the greater good.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

I studied at Bristol Zoo for 2 years, everyone was nice and it was a good zoo. They do what they can as a small zoo. I was a little disappointed they don't have any intentions to breed their Aruba Island Rattlesnakes though, after their male died. That's my only negative.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> it's a good thing but i'm sure shaun at crocs of the world has had many more :lol2:


 
:notworthy:........... does his balloon knot taste nicer than the coffee at Bristol zoo???


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

Woodworm said:


> I think you have misread it, they are saying its the first *THEY* have breed in a decade.
> 
> I have visited a lot of zoos in my time and i can say hand on heart Bristol Zoo has always been in my top 3, they have taken criticism for getting rid of their 'Zoo' animals and concentrated solely on conservation and i feel they have done the right thing. any babies born their is great news. It doesnt matter how many they have its still for the greater good.


 no way in comparison dartmoor zoo is amazing just sucks theres no real reptiles there but big cat wise they pretty much have everything u can think of


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> no way in comparison dartmoor zoo is amazing just sucks theres no real reptiles there but big cat wise they pretty much have everything u can think of


I like Paignton Zoo : victory: London Zoo had a good reptile house although I was dragged through it and didn't really get to see it properly


----------

